# New Car Detail: Alfa Romeo Mito Quadrifoglio Verde



## GazGJ (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi Guys
I've been into washing my cars for quite a while now but this is probably my first bone fide detail.

In the past I would say I was 'on my way' into detailing but I've never really had the time to commit in the past and I'm ashamed to admit have been guilty of the odd £3 wash and go jobs!

But when we bought our new house with a garage I was determined that this would give me an opportunity to properly maintain our cars.

Having heard about the quality of the in-house valets at the dealership including my own bad experience with Mercedes-Benz, I decided that I would detail my New Alfa Mito QV from the beginning.

Before my car arrived in December and after watching and reading about machine polishing, I purchased a DA and Menzerna polishing set with the view of practicing on my C220 (to be traded in) and my GFs (very badly swirled) BMW: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=350596

You'll notice that most of the pictures are inside my garage as due to time constraints was my only available light to work with! (Decent garage lighting and flooring on my shopping list!)

Anyway this is how the car arrived, duly unwashed by the Alfa dealer:









After removing all the transit stickers with Auto Glym glue remover I gave the car a 2BM wash. As you can see there was no protection on the paint:









After drying I gave the paint an initial inspection. There was a substance all over the car; in the picture below you can see it's also visible on the black trim. I don't know whether it was tree sap or as someone on here suggested, glue for the transit protection. In any case it was very tacky and very stubborn. I spent several hours one night removing it with glue remover.









Another shot of the 'substance' in daylight.









Polish residue, I assume from the factory.









Minor scratches on the rear bumper. Before.









After:









I polished the entire car using Menzerna 'Super Finish' for the most part and 'Power Finish' where correction was needed. Both used with a Sonus polishing pad. (I did start with a finishing pad to begin with although found this didn't touch the paint at all.)

For the smaller hard to reach areas I used the Auto Finesse Handi Puck system.

Some post-polish shots:















Prior to waxing I applied Auto Finesse Rejuvenate by hand using a microfiber Handi Puck pad. Two layers of Auto Finesse Passion applied resulted as follows:








Other details include
AF Mint Rims on the wheels
Megiars Endurance Gel on the Tyres
AF Revive on the black trim
AG Fast Glass on the windows.
Finally some pictures in the daylight (still waiting for a sunny day mind!)


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice work - nice space to work in too! :thumb:

I like these cars - what do you think to it?
Pondering on chopping the mrs's car in April time for something like a fast MiTo

Any interior shots?


----------



## GazGJ (Oct 15, 2014)

James_R said:


> Nice work - nice space to work in too! :thumb:
> 
> I like these cars - what do you think to it?
> Pondering on chopping the mrs's car in April time for something like a fast MiTo
> ...


Thank You!

Coming from my previous Mercedes C220 Coupe AMG Sport refinement in certain areas isn't up to scratch in comparison but I have to say I'm absolutely in love with this car.

It's properly quick (up rated version of the engine in the Abarth 595). It's not quite as quick as say a Fiesta ST or an Ibiza Cupra but IMO the styling makes this car standout.

Also the sound it makes is wonderful!

Interior Pics:


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Nice work there


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, Italian at its finest


----------



## robifis (Oct 24, 2014)

Very lovely indeed!! Good Job


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice car, love the look of them 


They are not "properly quick" by any means. Nippy maybe a better description.


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Nice little car with fantastic results. :thumb:


----------



## GazGJ (Oct 15, 2014)

-Jamie- said:


> Nice car, love the look of them
> 
> They are not "properly quick" by any means. Nippy maybe a better description.


Yeah I suppose my description was rather subjective. 0-60 in 7 seconds is respectable for its class. Even quicker with the hidden Launch Control feature...


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Like the interior shots, thanks.
That looks a great place to be sat Gaz.:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

That's absolutely stunning pal, mega looking bit of kit. 

Very nice work indeed!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks fantastic, makes me want an Alfa :thumb:


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

Beautiful!

I'm not biased, honest!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

lovely interior. she looks a peach, what size are the wheels?


----------



## GazGJ (Oct 15, 2014)

alfajim said:


> lovely interior. she looks a peach, what size are the wheels?


They're 18"

Car also comes with Koni FSD dampers as standard although I'm looking at buying some Eibach lowering springs as the standard springs make rear fender gap too big for my liking...


----------

